# 92 D21 Hardbody Pickup (KA24E) Fuel/Timing Problems?



## Minnyman (Aug 12, 2006)

Not sure what my problem is, so here is what ive found so far>

Replaced timing belt/sprockets etc, ran good for about 2 months, although the idle was a bit too high 1200

Got around to the idle speed, dropped it down to 800 set timing to 10 degrees again, it ran good for about 2 days then started stumbling when accelerating, light black smoke from the exhaust, idles rough, and wont start up when warm. 

Ive been trying to set the timing again but it doesnt seem to help and when I try to turn down the idle(back up to like 1300) again it starts to die around 900.

Occasionally when trying to do the timing it will just rev up to like 1400 rpm and stay that way untill i pump the gas a little. Also the timing jumps to like 40 degrees or so.

Thought it might be a fuel problem because when its warm and wont start I can pull the fuel pump fuse and it starts right up then dies due to the fuel pump being off, but if I try it with the fuse back in it wont start.

Today I pulled the filter and drained it into a bottle, fuel was crystal clear, also tried blowing into the return hose and this is where the wierdness happened, after I blew into it fuel came gushing out of it, I didnt know what to do so I just watched it untill it died down and quickly put it back on the exit end of the fuel pressure regulator.

Could the pressure be too low or too high, gunk in tank, etc. I have no idea, not even sure if its a fuel problem.

After i get my motorcycle running ill test the pressure with a guage, gotta get the morning ride to work running first though, lol.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the high idle sounds like the "thermo element" (in the throttle chamber) the black
smoke sounds like its running rich(could be miss-timed) I know those things dont like aftermarket tune-up
parts (cap/rotor etc) I would put everything back to spec's (oem tune-up stuff,etc) and I
would replace the thermo element and go from there.


----------



## Minnyman (Aug 12, 2006)

I would love to put OEM replacement parts in, but there is no way I can afford to do that. 

*dreams of shiny new Nissan stamped parts

Do you know if the FSM goes into detail on how to test those parts with a multimeter.
I was thinking of getting a FSM a while back but the dealer parts guy said they didnt make them anymore.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try DDS Distrubution in Strongsville OH @ 440-572-0725(east coast) or
562-698-2688 (west coast) for the FSM, I believe there is a place online also
but I am not sure who/where.. maybe someone can fill in the blank??


----------



## Minnyman (Aug 12, 2006)

Found a FSM at:

ALLDATADIY.COM - Do It Yourself Automotive Diagnostic & Repair Information

been doing checks with a digital multimeter on all the fuel/ignition components.

So far ive found the fuel pump to be bad, no continuity or resistance at specified contacts.

also checked the following just to be sure but they turned out ok:
MAF
TPS
Dist
Coil
Wires
Injectors
Air temp sensor
ACC valve
Fuel pump circuit
ECU tests

I thought it was kinda cool you could spin the dist shaft and hear the injectors functioning.
Still some more tests to do but the truck need to be running first so might not be able to do them.


----------

